# Need some advice with our plans to move to the Canary Islands



## mavdi (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi all,

I've been lurking around these forums for a while now trying to find post related to people making the move to Canary Islands, finally joined in as I need some tailored answers 

We've been visiting canary islands for holiday for a few years now. We've been to Tenerife, Lanzarote, Gran Canaria and Fuerteventura. Every year I feel more sure that I want to live in one of these islands. I know about the tinted view after holidays, but I have got to try this. From what we've seen Lanzarote suits our needs best because of the couple of British Schools, decent flights and and a clean and not too urbanised environment.

I currently work in London, as an IT contractor. I can find jobs that require me to be in London a couple of days a week while working from home for the rest of the week. So, I will need to be travelling back and forth to London every week.

My wife is Spanish, my daughter speaks fluent Spanish and English, I speak some Spanish and taking lessons to improve it. Wife works in a nursery here, She prefers to be working in a similar job there (if there is any).

We are planning to rent for a year initially, see how well we fit in before burning all the bridges.

Now here come the questions:
1) From what you've read, which island do you think suits our needs best? Good beaches and British schools are absolute must haves for us. Safety is very important too.

2) How realistic is the prospect of travelling once or sometimes maybe twice a week to London?

3) Parents with kids who are living in the canaries, what tips would you give us?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mavdi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been lurking around these forums for a while now trying to find post related to people making the move to Canary Islands, finally joined in as I need some tailored answers
> 
> ...


:welcome:

I don't know the Canaries so can't help there, but you do seem to have thought it through & have more chance of success than most 

it does seem like rather a long flight though so that could be the big fly in the ointment - jojo's (one of my co-mods) husband used to do it to Málaga & that was eventually a contributing factor for their eventual return to the UK

good luck


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello Mavdi, a warm welcome to the forum from the Meridian Island of El Hierro.

Lanzarote is the only island in the Archipelago that I am unfamiliar with, however reading your requirements I would say Gran Canaria would probably suit you better, a close second might be Tenerife, probably more flights to London available. Twice a week, rather you than me.

Las Palmas de Gran Canaria has a fantastic beach, Las Canteras, and in the south of the island there are some fantastic beaches, the down side is the tourists. There are also British Schools in Las Palmas, try a Google, it brings up a few sites.

My children are all middle aged so I cannot comment on education etc. However the children where we live are extremely polite and really respect their elders, to be a child here must be fantastic, no winters, out of doors every day!

Good luck with your move, if you have any more questions just send them this way.


----------



## mavdi (Jul 21, 2014)

Hepa said:


> Hello Mavdi, a warm welcome to the forum from the Meridian Island of El Hierro.
> 
> Lanzarote is the only island in the Archipelago that I am unfamiliar with, however reading your requirements I would say Gran Canaria would probably suit you better, a close second might be Tenerife, probably more flights to London available. Twice a week, rather you than me.
> 
> ...


Thank you that's some excellent advice. I haven't thought about frequency of flights in winter, that's something I will definitely make sure I'll look into.

I've been to las palmas, and indeed the beach looked awesome. Some good beaches down in the south of the island too.

As you said, children do seem to be a lot better behaved and happy in the islands being raised in a better environment.


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

mavdi said:


> Thank you that's some excellent advice. I haven't thought about frequency of flights in winter, that's something I will definitely make sure I'll look into.
> 
> I've been to las palmas, and indeed the beach looked awesome. Some good beaches down in the south of the island too.
> 
> As you said, children do seem to be a lot better behaved and happy in the islands being raised in a better environment.


Hi

I live on Gran Canaria, and if you are looking at weekly return trips without experiencing the joy of Madrid airport I would come here as Ryanair fly almost every day, plus there's easyjet and monarch (depending on where in the UK you want to get to). Not sure about the flights from Tenerife but be aware the big airport there is in the south so unless you live that end of the island it can be a pain to get to.

As for schools, there are multiple International schools on both islands, expect to pay about 600-700 a month per child.

We looked at Lanzarote before coming here, and I think its a lovely island, but a little too "quiet"


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Tenerife has in fact two large international airports, one in the north, Los Rodeos, and the newer one in the south.


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

The one in the north is mainly for inter-island and inter-spain traffic these days, and is often closed due to weather (yesterday for fog for example). Most of the international stuff goes to the south


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

castaway06 said:


> The one in the north is mainly for inter-island and inter-spain traffic these days, and is often closed due to weather (yesterday for fog for example). Most of the international stuff goes to the south


I use the Los Rodeos frequently, there are still international flights.


----------



## mavdi (Jul 21, 2014)

castaway06 said:


> Hi
> 
> I live on Gran Canaria, and if you are looking at weekly return trips without experiencing the joy of Madrid airport I would come here as Ryanair fly almost every day, plus there's easyjet and monarch (depending on where in the UK you want to get to). Not sure about the flights from Tenerife but be aware the big airport there is in the south so unless you live that end of the island it can be a pain to get to.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. I have visited the island, and for me it seemed a little more on the busy side. Thinking back... It was probably because I was in the holiday mindset and could tolerate a lot more chaos normally (I live in London after all). I guess Lanzarote was indeed too quiet...

Also thanks for the school figures, that's a little more than I thought but still manageable.

How easy is it would you say to blend into the island life and the community?


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

If you want to blend in and experience real island life don't live in the tourist areas. Go to the north of Tenerife or GC, and live amongst the locals. But you have to make a bit of an effort to try the unknown (as opposed to the easy expat options)

I live in Las Palmas and love it, but if I was on Tenerife I'd probably go to La Laguna (I didn't discover it until last year). The tourist towns in the south of both islands are purpose built bubbles that are great fun for a couple of weeks but not for the long term unless you want to work in the hospitality industry and like to go to karaoke bars every night.

Also don't get sucked into the weather argument. Yes the north of the islands has a tendency towards cloud, especially in July and August. But after a while endless unchanging sunshine is a little boring, and just because its cloudy doesn't mean it still isn't 25+ degrees. I hate the wet damp British weather, and wouldn't go back, but my epiphany moment was when I realised I enjoyed the rain here. Its a change, it typically only lasts for less than an hour (even in December) and it refreshes things


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I would agree with the previous, Las Palmas was our first choice, I first arrived there in 1962, from Trinidad. We still return once or twice a year taking the 45 minute direct flight, we stay for a week or so, stocking up on items we cannot source here and visiting friends.


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

I live in South Tenerife half time and have 3 young kids. We are 10mins inland from the coast and have birds chirping, amazing views of the sea and mountains yet it is 10 minutes to the airport or anything else we need.

Tenerife has great infrastructure and the motorway is handy of you fell like a bit of big city stuff in Santa Cruz. Plenty to do for the kids plus we are in a semi Spanish community.

Do not think that the tiny corner of the Island where people holiday represents this place, there is much much more than that.

Wingate is also an excellent school in Cabo Blanco.


----------



## Elroque (Jul 20, 2014)

We recently returned to the UK from Tenerife as the island is doing so badly. Fine if you are well established and been there a long time (but even then people are leaving in droves). But to start off there it is very difficult now. Red tape and cost is insane.
I lived there for almost 10 years and my business thrived however it was exceptionally expensive with the social costs and my husband's work petered out to nothing.
I love the island but could not live there again. Mainland, yes. 
Commuting to London on a weekly basis sounds great in theory but in my humble opinion would perhaps not last very long. It would be very expensive and unless you are on an extremely good income I think it would be slightly unrealistic.
Healthcare is excellent however it comes at a aprice of either social costs (if self employed you are looking at around €320 pcm before taxes etc added). Getting a contract is like getting blood out of a stone as they have a very strange system whereby they don't like to give indefinado (permenant) contracts, so they give you a 3 or 6 month one and then renew it, then they get rid of you for an amount of time before they re hire you. Sounds mental because it is.
Insurance is your other option in that case, and with kids you will want to have some form of healthcare. So those are your options there.

It is all very well saying to go to certain parts because they are less touristy/prettier/safer etc etc, which I can totally sympathise with, but at the end of the day you have to go where the work is and at present unemployment is frighteningly high. Your wife would most likely do better in a touristy area working with children who are on holiday, day care etc. The range of full time work in the city and inland is not high and sadly you may have to bite the bullet and become one with the tourists until you have found your feet and are in a position to consider moving elsewhere.

I don't want to sound negative but in my time there, especially the last 2 or 3 years, I saw so many people try to make it work but then have to pack up and go because the economy is so bad.
Best of luck


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

When you are established consider a visit to the Meridian Isle of El Hierro, see an island that the brash tourism of the larger isles has passed us by. On the link below there are photos that might just tempt you.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Don't you get cheaper flights to the mainland if you are resident and registered as living in the Canaries? It might be cheaper (but not quicker) to go via Malaga for example.
Just an idea...


----------



## Elroque (Jul 20, 2014)

Yes, you get 50% off travel between islands and peninsular with a residencia


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

Elroque said:


> We recently returned to the UK from Tenerife as the island is doing so badly. Fine if you are well established and been there a long time (but even then people are leaving in droves). But to start off there it is very difficult now. Red tape and cost is insane.
> I lived there for almost 10 years and my business thrived however it was exceptionally expensive with the social costs and my husband's work petered out to nothing.
> I love the island but could not live there again. Mainland, yes.
> Commuting to London on a weekly basis sounds great in theory but in my humble opinion would perhaps not last very long. It would be very expensive and unless you are on an extremely good income I think it would be slightly unrealistic.
> ...


I have spent lots of time on the mainland and I would rather be here. Not sure what your business was but there has been a record amount of tourists here in the last 12 months. Anything to do with the building trade probably it has not been good.

Also do not get the bit about being expensive, mainland Spain has exactly the same social costs as here and full time contracts are not given there either because of the stupid employment laws with severance pay and so on.

As for costs diesel is 1.02 per liter here but 1.40 a liter on the mainland, same with beer and cigs if you are into those things, much much cheaper. Winter on the mainland, no thank you, there is no comparison to the Islands.

Anyway, this guy works in IT. If he is good I think he could get it down to once or twice a month for London trips. My neigbour goes back 3 times a year for meetings, all the other stuff is online.

Myself I work via the net, so all the stuff above is not applicable. I find life quite cheap here, if you can earn decent cash it is a great place to be.


----------



## mavdi (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks maxd, Elroque and everyone. This is all excellent advice.

Hepa I've seen those photos and the island looks absolutely beautiful. I would be there with my luggage tomorrow but sadly we have to go somewhere a bit more suitable for wife and kid. After all, they are used to life in London and shrinking that much might come as a culture shock. We will definitely visit though.

maxd, thanks for that. I'm panning another visit to Tenerife to re-assess the island. Let's see how that goes. You also mentioned winter, I'm with you 100% with that. It's not only the cold that gets me the most here, it's the long, dark and cold nights.

Yeah I knew about the flights. That might be something to consider if costs go up.

Elroque thanks for the detailed tale of your experience. You mentioned some very valid point which we'll have to consider. Obviously our greatest concern is financial. I've seen people fail very badly in similar situations mainly because they didn't have enough financial backing.

If I continue earning the same income now, I won't have any problems. There will be some rental income from our London flat too which should help us out. But then again my situation could change and I might need to move back to London for a few months at a time, and with my daughter's education at stake I won't have much flexibility.

So we know about these issues. I've explained to my wife that we might fail and might have to start over again back in London. But I have go for it, I won't forgive myself if I don't. If we try and fail, that's fine. At least we will know that we tried.


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

By all means go for it, especially if you think you can support yourself with a UK based Income. I was in IT for 20+ years, and unfortunately there are no real IT jobs on the islands, especially for non-Spanish speakers. Don't imagine you'll eventually be able to survive on knocking up some websites or screw-drivering PC's for the locals.

As for commuting to the UK frequently, again I would caution against that idea, maybe once a month at tops. Remember its a 4.5 hour flight each way so basically it eats a day each time you travel. And speaking as someone who used to get the Glasgow shuttle from heathrow on a Monday morning, its not something I would like to do regularly and in my previous life commuting by plane was something I did a lot of and its not in anyway fun


----------

